# Hover! Wichtig und dringend bitte!



## Gerda (25. Nov 2005)

Hi! 
Ich habe Hover-Links im Dreamweaver gemacht. Es funktioniert auch, ich möchte aber folgendes:

Es gibt einen Hauptlink und einen Unterlink, das sieht so aus:

Wellness
            Sauna


Auf der Startseite ist zuerst nur Wellness sichtbar, wenn ich jedoch draufklicke, wird Wellness fett und Sauna öffnet sich nicht fett

*Wellness*
                 Sauna


Wenn ich nun auf Sauna klicke, wird Sauna fett und Wellness nicht mehr. Ich möchte aber, dass wenn ich beides anklicke auch beides fett wird, und sich erst dann wieder ändert, wenn ich einen anderen Link anklicke.
Wie kann ich das programmieren????

Bitte helft mir!!!!!!!!!!! Es ist ganz dringend!!!

Der normale Hover-Code sieht so aus:

a:hover {
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #000000;
	text-decoration: none;
}
a:link {
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	color: #000000;
	text-decoration: none;
}
a:visited {
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	color: #000000;
	text-decoration: none;
}
a:active {
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #000000;
	text-decoration: none;
}


----------



## Roar (25. Nov 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Nov 2005)

Hmm, das ist weder Java noch JavaScript.
Das ist CSS (Cascading Style Sheets).


----------

